# Ben Stiller and Naomi Watts Star In WHILE WE'RE YOUNG Arriving To Blu-ray and DVD June 30



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Genuinely hilarious”

- The Playlist


Ben Stiller, Naomi Watts, Amanda Seyfried And Adam Driver Star In The Coming-Of-Middle-Age Comedy 


WHILE WE'RE YOUNG


From Oscar®-Nominated Filmmaker Noah Baumbach,
Uproariously Observant Film 

Arrives On Blu-Ray™ And DVD June 30th 



SANTA MONICA, CA (May 18, 2015) – Ben Stiller (The Secret Life of Walter Mitty, Zoolander) and Academy Award® nominee Naomi Watts (Best Actress, The Impossible, 2012; St. Vincent) star in Academy Award®-nominated filmmaker Noah Baumbach’s (Best Original Screenplay, The Squid and the Whale, 2005) “blisteringly of-the-moment and classically zany” (Variety) comedy, While We’re Young, debuting on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on June 30th from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Rotten Tomatoes Certified Fresh, the film takes a “sharp, funny and dead-on accurate” (LA Times) look at the weird, upended logic of urban sophisticates: the older ones embracing their iPads and Netflix, the young ones craving vinyl records and vintage VHS tapes. Released theatrically by A24, While We’re Young features an outstanding ensemble cast including Adam Driver (HBO’s “Girls”), Amanda Seyfried (Les Misérables), Charles Grodin (Midnight Run) and Adam Horovitz (Beastie Boys bandmember Ad-Rock).



Ben Stiller and Naomi Watts shine in this fresh and insightful comedy from filmmaker Noah Baumbach. After Josh (Stiller) and his wife Cornelia (Watts) meet a free-spirited twenty-something couple (Driver and Seyfried), they adopt a new lifestyle complete with hip-hop dance classes and mind-expanding parties. But with each hilarious attempt to act young, Josh and Cornelia start to appreciate the rewards of growing old together.



The While We’re Young Blu-ray and DVD include six behind-the-scenes vignettes and will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Six Behind-the-Scenes Vignettes: “The Cast,” “Working with Filmmaker Noah Baumbach,”

“Generation Tech,” “Working with Charles Grodin,” “Ayahuasca Ceremony” and “Hip-Hop Class”​


----------

